# My baby has died



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

My gorgeous cheeky little baby has died. 

Roma, my first hamster...my first pet...aged just two years old.

My poor baby. I love you. I miss you.

I am devastated.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im so sorry. run free at the bridge little Roma x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww hun Im so sorry, Roma had a fantastic life with you and was very loved xx Run free at the bridge little one.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh hon I'm so sorry *hugs*

RIP Roma xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't stop crying. She will always be the most special animal I have ever had the pleasure of owning. And she was a pleasure.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear your sad news.

Scamper free lil' one.

xxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I can't stop crying. She will always be the most special animal I have ever had the pleasure of owning. And she was a pleasure.


Im not surprised love  You need to cry to feel better. She wouldnt mind you doing it. Hugs to you xxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Im not surprised love  You need to cry to feel better. She wouldnt mind you doing it. Hugs to you xxxx


 Thanks hun! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I just wrote on your facebook post I am so sorry , David said even though it doesn't make it less sad for you she was an old hamster and its the order of things the circle of life and you can take comfort in the fact she had a good life and did what rodents are meant to do.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry 
RIP little one


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> I just wrote on your facebook post I am so sorry , David said even though it doesn't make it less sad for you she was an old hamster and its the order of things the circle of life and you can take comfort in the fact she had a good life and did what rodents are meant to do.


Thanks hun and thanks David!!! Yes she was...and she wasn't well bred. but she was so full of life just a few weeks ago. But she has been going downhill. But was eating and drinking right to the end. I thought if she really slowed down I would have to take her to the vet.

RIP my beautiful wee girl!!!!! I have rarely been so upset....it's as bad as any family member dying.

I have just had some snuggles off my gorgeous Dini....my last Syrian. Part of me blames myself for hinting at getting another


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh hun im so so so so sorry, she had a good life with you hun
sleep well little roma, run free at the bridge


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Sleep tight Roma x


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry 

Sleepwell little one xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Run free little Roma xx


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Part of me blames myself for hinting at getting another


No way should you blame yourself. Roma would take it as a compliment that the pleasure she gave you made you want another one. (Hope that makes sense - I know what I mean).

That is the problem with hamsters - they give so much pleasure but don't live long.

*hugs* to you.

x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't blame yourself, although we all do at this sort of time. Two years is a good age for a Syrian. Mine was about that when she left us.

Run free Roma xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

aww niki i'm very sorry.
as u know i had to have gizmo my syrian put to sleep due to slowing right down and losing weight and not eating/drinking.

looks like they both only just reached 2 yrs old together :crying:

rest in peace roma xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> No way should you blame yourself. Roma would take it as a compliment that the pleasure she gave you made you want another one. (Hope that makes sense - I know what I mean).
> 
> That is the problem with hamsters - they give so much pleasure but don't live long.
> 
> ...


I does make sense...i know it really...but i just feel guilty for suggesting it...literally half hour before I found her!

But you're right she lived a good long life. It's just she's the first pet I owned...I knew this day was coming...but it doesn't stop it hurting!



ceretrea said:


> Don't blame yourself, although we all do at this sort of time. Two years is a good age for a Syrian. Mine was about that when she left us.
> 
> Run free Roma xx


Thanks hun! xx



blade100 said:


> aww niki i'm very sorry.
> as u know i had to have gizmo my syrian put to sleep due to slowing right down and losing weight and not eating/drinking.
> 
> looks like they both only just reached 2 yrs old together :crying:
> ...


I know...was only thinking of Gizmo last night  Sounds like they started slowing down at same time and yeah they reached two together. Maybe they can hang out together now


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your sad news. Thats a comforting thought that Roma and Gizmo are playing together now!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

R.I.P Roma  She'll be in your heart forever, I'm so sorry for your loss Niki *hugs*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Roma.... xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

what a lovely thought niki.


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for ur loss Niki 
R.I.P Roma...


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss Niki. RIP Roma, run free at the bridge little one xxx


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw thinking of you hun, it's so sad when this happens but at least she was well loved, well cared for and one happy hamster!!!! xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im sorry niki (((hugs)))

RIP Roma


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yeah she will remain in my heart forever. Even my mum felt sorry for me...and she hates rodents


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope you are feeling ok xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Hope you are feeling ok xx


Thanks hun. Yeah. I guess I knew it was coming and now she isn't suffering with old age....so part of me is trying to be relieved about that aspect...but maybe selfishly so I am finding it hard! xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Thanks hun. Yeah. I guess I knew it was coming and now she isn't suffering with old age....so part of me is trying to be relieved about that aspect...but maybe selfishly so I am finding it hard! xx


I know exactly what you mean you cant help it though because you get so attached to the little furries xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> I know exactly what you mean you cant help it though because you get so attached to the little furries xx


Yeah exactly! And poor Dini has had her nails clipped by an escapee rat! Thinking of bringing her down...away from them cos it's the second time recently! Don't wanna make her too hot though. xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, sending hugs your way hun.


RIP Roma, scamper free at the bridge little one xxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, sending hugs your way hun.
> 
> RIP Roma, scamper free at the bridge little one xxxx


Thanks hun!


----------

